

New Windows Is a Lucky 7 - scapegraced
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/22/technology/personaltech/22pogue.html?_r=1&ref=technology

======
SkyMarshal
>What kind of operating system doesnt come with an e-mail program?

The right kind? The kind that requires people learn there's a difference b/t
an OS and an app, and that there are free apps for everything, both from MS
and others, and that such programs are not hard to find or use?

------
alrex021
> And if the programmers at Microsoft have any strength left at all, they are
> high-fiving.
    
    
      I can picture these wonderful high-5s ;)

